# Looking for apartment to rent



## mcb (Mar 21, 2010)

I am a british professional moving to Dubai, looking for somewhere to rent at or near Dubai Marina for around 5000AED per month. Can anyone make any suggestions on how is best to go about this.


----------



## kiskis (Mar 20, 2010)

mcb said:


> I am a british professional moving to Dubai, looking for somewhere to rent at or near Dubai Marina for around 5000AED per month. Can anyone make any suggestions on how is best to go about this.


dubai(dot)dubizzle(dot)com
From Marina you can get a studio with 60k/year.

Just do not choose Discoverygardens 191. Disco is cheap but traffic planning sucks so one cannot get in or out on morning/evening. Also most apartments are bad quality and no underground parking so hot summer makes cars saunas. Also landlord on 191 building sucks.


----------



## MasJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow! I almost took an apartment in building 191 yesterday. I'm going with Discovery cause I love the landscaping and the sizes of the apartments are good.

Beware though that studio apartments in Marina are REALLY tiny. You'll see. They'll try to shove you into some 375 Sq. Ft. apartment. Believe me, that's VERY VERY small!

All of what kiskis said about Discovery Gardens though is true =P


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

mcb said:


> I am a british professional moving to Dubai, looking for somewhere to rent at or near Dubai Marina for around 5000AED per month. Can anyone make any suggestions on how is best to go about this.


I'm in the same boat my friend. You can probably stretch the buck a little further by sharing a place.
Some postings I saw for shared accommodation include DEWA and maid service.
Music to my ears


----------

